# Portrait Smooth Skin Advice



## SteveW (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey Everyone

I draw with graphite pencils mainly animals, I'm really keen on starting a portrait but I've got no idea where to start especially with getting all the portions correct.
here a few of my drawings please give me some tips.


----------



## erik (May 19, 2019)

Steve w

no attachments......?



erik


----------

